# Eurovision finale 10 Maggio ore 21. Diretta Rai Due



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2014)

Se siete interessanti tra poco, alle 21, in diretta l'Eurovision Song Contest 2014 a Copenaghen (l'anno scorso è stato visto da quasi 200 milioni di persone nel mondo). L'Italia è la numero 16 come numero di canzone e sarà rappresentata da Emma Marrone "la Mia città". La Svezia è la favorità ma c'è anche l'Austria con la "donna barbuta".


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2014)

L'austriaca "donna barbuta"


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'austriaca "donna barbuta"


Non ho parole


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non ho parole



Ma come si fa ad andare in giro così... 

Secono me è solo un tattica per avere più attenzione e dunque voti..


----------



## Hellscream (10 Maggio 2014)

Ma com'era messa quella emma


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2014)

La tipa della Svezia grande voce..

Ma sta Emma come si è conciata?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Maggio 2014)

E' una manifestazione molto sentita in certi paesi comunque, non pensavo. Qua è molto in secondo piano.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'austriaca "donna barbuta"



ha vinto l'eurofestival


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'austriaca "donna barbuta"



L'anno prossimo con Suor Cristina ci andiamo a prendere l'Eurovision


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Donna barbuta, sempre piaciuta


----------



## francylomba (11 Maggio 2014)

ho seguito tutto l'eurovision , ecco i miei pareri  
conchita wurst : al di la' di chi è la canzone mi piace , molto bond style 
le polacche : probabilmente le hanno prese dall'aurelia!
emma : troppo " muccona" ed esagerata , se vogliono mettere qualcuno di forte l'anno prossimo mettano Giorgia o voci piu' famose e meritevoli!
germania : la brutta copia di pink 
spagna : non mi ha entusiasmato 
francia : gli sta tanto bene che siano arrivati ultimi ( peraltro la commentatrice che dava i voti è stata l'unica a non parlare in inglese, conferma che i francesi sono proprio snob) 
grecia : carina , orecchiabile
uk : era tra le favorite ma non ha fatto successo 
olanda : tutto questo clamore, secondo posto ma secondo me nulla di che 
norvegia : amo il norvegese e la sua canzone . molto triste , mi ricordava una di quelle canzoni di shrek 3 ultra depressive
russia : scialbe 
le altre secondo me non erano degne di nota..


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2014)

Scontatissimo che avrebbe vinto la donna con la barba..

Grande bella stretegia presentarsi in un quel modo. Stata furba


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scontatissimo che avrebbe vinto la donna con la barba..
> 
> Grande bella stretegia presentarsi in un quel modo. Stata furba



in realtà della donna non ha nulla credo, è un uomo fatto e finito. 
si traveste soltanto.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in realtà della donna non ha nulla credo, è un uomo fatto e finito.
> si traveste soltanto.



Però, onestamente, è scandaloso la sua vittoria.. non mi sembra giusto nei confronti degli altri.

Ha sfruttato la sua situazione per avere più voti + poi la critica della Russia nei suoi confronti è divenata/o una specie di vittima. Aumentando ancora di più la possibilità di vincere.

Vergognoso non è stata scelta la musica, ma il fatto che andava in giro con la barba.. bah che bello schifo di manifestazione


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però, onestamente, è scandaloso la sua vittoria.. non mi sembra giusto nei confronti degli altri.
> 
> Ha sfruttato la sua situazione per avere più voti + poi la critica della Russia nei suoi confronti è divenata/o una specie di vittima. Aumentando ancora di più la possibilità di vincere.
> 
> Vergognoso non è stata scelta la musica, ma il fatto che andava in giro con la barba.. bah che bello schifo di manifestazione



ma infatti ad esempio emma marrone ha detto che senza tutto quel clamore mediatico il tizio vestito da drag queen non avrebbe mai vinto e probabilmente anche gli altri partecipanti la pensano così. 

la canzone cmq è mi è piaciuta.


----------



## francylomba (11 Maggio 2014)

clamore mediatico.. anche le polacche battone hanno fatto clamore ma non hanno vinto


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in realtà della donna non ha nulla credo, è un uomo fatto e finito.
> si traveste soltanto.


Infatti è una drag queen, come Platinette. Il suo vero nome è Thomas Neuwirth


----------



## DannySa (11 Maggio 2014)

Cioè le polacche erano il TOP del TOP e ha vinto un uomo con la barba/drag queen, boh.
Comunque si scherza ma Suor Cristina con quella voce potrebbe fare bene in un contesto del genere, belle voci ma a dirla tutta se guardiamo dalla seconda in poi non è che fossero granché, per quanto riguarda Emma ha cantato la solita canzonetta da "talent show"'italiano mentre all'estero tira decisamente di più qualcosa di lirico o melodico.


----------

